# Cost of Crabs



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Geting price,s on crabs in your area  $ 20 a dozen here in richmond and since Im always heading east  I,d like to see some price,s from my fsihn bud,s East ?  yup them critters are gettn expensive


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You talking peelers or hard crabs? 18.50 for peelers yesterday. Soft shell was 36 a dozen.  Don't know about the Hard shell.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

6$ a dozen. hard.. richmond


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*bluecrabs*

150 a bushel in maryland


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

wow , last year bushel here was like $90


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Number 2's $43 a dozen, number 1's $53 a dozen here on the Island of Kent, but very short supply from local crabbers. Yesterday friends with a crab and fresh seafood place here had one of their crabbers bring them a whole bushel and a half, so very tight supply for this holiday weekend!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They've been running around 150-200 in ocean city.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

dam ya think cuz of the price of GAS ; the recent jump


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

inawe said:


> dam ya think cuz of the price of GAS ; the recent jump


More likely cuz they are getting scarce.


----------

